# Jiffy 2-cycle oil question.



## FordTractorMan (Feb 15, 2006)

I got an 8" Jiffy Model 30 White Lightning for Christmas and I was shocked to see that the instruction manual stated the unit requires a 24:1 mix ratio. Wow that seems really rich! So, I did what the manufacture said and I mixed up a batch of 24:1. Now that I have had a chance to use it a few times I have noticed un-burnt black oil on top and bottom of the muffler. Now I'm considering thinning out my mixture 32:1. Is this safe? Why does the manufacture recommend such a rich mixture?

Also, I saw another post asking new Jiffy owners if there gear boxes made noise. Mine makes a bang when the clutch release and the auger starts turning. I just figured it was supposed to work this way and didn't really think anything of it. I've had no problem drilling holes.


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

I run amsoil synthetic in mine.Actually I run it in everything outboard,chainsaw,weedwhip,etc. It is mixed 100:1 but I mix it at 80:1. I have never fouled a plug or had a problem . Plus I only have one gas tank of 2 stroke not one for everything.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

welcome to the site first off. Lots of info on here. I don't know how different new from old is, but a friend I ice fish with every year has an old white 8" jiffy(about 15 years old) and just puts in new plugs before each season and changes blades about every 3. He runs his at 40:1 and it starts right up with a few primes on the bulb and runs good without much smoke.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I had a Jiffy that would leave that same oil on the muffler. I always mixed according to the manuf. I only fouled out one plug in the 5 or 6 yrs. I had it and that was because I mixed gas. Is that a loud BANG when you engage?? I don't remember mine being "loud",, but you definitely knew when it engaged.


----------



## busybeaver (Apr 7, 2006)

The first jiffy I had was bad, traded in for a new one. The new auger is quiet except when the clutch first engages.model 79


----------



## FordTractorMan (Feb 15, 2006)

It's not really a "loud" bang but it definitely caught my attention when I used it the first time. When I apply the throttle the engine revs up, I feel a shudder, like it all of a sudden it catches, and then the auger begins to turn. I'm not really concerned but I have read other post which spoke of this issue. I also read that one guy call the Jiffy tech support and they said, "it's the way the new clutch engages, and that it has to break in. He said it would take a while, but that the noise was normal and would go away." Thanks davep215 for your research.

Currently I have, off the wall guess, about 40 holes punched with the new auger. I guess I'll have to convince my fiancée that I need to fish more so I can get my auger broken in. BTW it was a Christmas present from her, that should help right? :lol:


----------



## ScavengerMan (Sep 6, 2006)

FordTractorMan said:


> I got an 8" Jiffy Model 30 White Lightning for Christmas and I was shocked to see that the instruction manual stated the unit requires a 24:1 mix ratio. Wow that seems really rich! So, I did what the manufacture said and I mixed up a batch of 24:1. Now that I have had a chance to use it a few times I have noticed un-burnt black oil on top and bottom of the muffler. Now I'm considering thinning out my mixture 32:1. Is this safe? Why does the manufacture recommend such a rich mixture?


 
The answer to your question is an absolute no-brainer. Follow the manufacturer's instructions and don't give it a second thought....


----------



## greelhappy (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a jiffy auger that has to be at least 30 or more years old. Every year it starts then stalls, starts then stalls, then finally runs like crazy. It smokes like a chimney,leaks oil and makes enough noise to scare all the fish out of Lake St. Claire. After all that it cuts holes like a hot knife thru butter. The one problem I do have is after I shut it off it will not restart until it cools down. Why? Who knows. Next year I'll start the whole process all over again. Sometimes I wonder who will give out first, me our my Jiffy.


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

ScavengerMan said:


> The answer to your question is an absolute no-brainer. Follow the manufacturer's instructions and don't give it a second thought....


Gotta agree with this statement. Jiffy makes the oil ratio arguement pretty clear to me.

From the Jiffy website:

Q: What is the correct mixture of oil and gasoline to use for fuel in a Jiffy?
A: The correct ratio for all Jiffy Power Ice Drills is 24 to 1. This means 5.3 oz of Jiffy Two-Cycle Oil is mixed with 1 Gallon of fresh gasoline. This information is also contained in the Jiffy owner's manual, the Tecumseh engine manual, and on the Jiffy fuel tank. We recommend that a Jiffy owner purchase a one-gallon gas can and use it only for their Jiffy Power Ice Drill. If you don't use a 24:1 oil mixture it will void all warranties.

Q: What kind of oil should be used to make a Jiffy fuel mixture?
A: Use Jiffy Two-Cycle Oil to mix with clean fresh regular gasoline for fuel. A quality two-cycle snowmobile oil works well.

Q: Can motor oil or four-cycle oil be used for the fuel mix?
A: NO! Never!

Q: Can regular unleaded gas be used for the fuel mix?
A: Yes, it is the gasoline type recommended for use by the engine manufacturer.

Q: Can an outboard motor fuel mixture or a chain saw fuel mixture be used for a Jiffy Power Ice Drill?
A: ONLY if the mixture is 24:1. We strongly recommend having a separate container specifically for your Jiffy, with the fuel mixed at a 24:1 ratio. It's a good idea to put a tag on the fuel can with the mixture ratio it contains to avoid using the wrong fuel.

Q: Is it ok to leave fuel in a Jiffy Power Ice Drill during the summer months?
A: Yes, when using Jiffy 2 Cycle Smokeless Oil with Fuel Stabilizer. That way, some protection is present if fuel is left in the tank longer than planned. If regular two-cycle oil is used, the proper storage procedure is thoroughly described in the owner's manual. 


I've followed these instructions on my Stealth and haven't had a problem yet. In fact, I carry a spare plug but I think the original is still in there. I keep checking it but it still looks and works great. 

To summerize my auger, I usually drain any remaining gas (with stabilizer) and then run the engine til it runs dry on gas.

I'm not sure why the Tecumseh engine requires 24 to 1. Perhaps it's all the torque, high reving, and low temperatures? Those things tend to be tough on an engine. In fact, it might be even more crucial on a new unit like yours during "break-in". Either way, I'd stick with the manufacturer's recommendations.


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

My strikemaster did the same thing. Also causing the plugs to foul on a consistent basis. Even with new plugs it was a pain to start. Went to 32 to 1. No more residue build up. Plugs aren't fouling and it starts up fine now. Been running it like that for 3 years like this.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

my brother in law got that same model white lighning for christmas this year also and his makes the bang noise also I think its just a characteristic of the machine


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

Easiest mixture is to use one of the synthetic One-Mix oils that almost any small engine shop carries. They usually come in small plastic tubes, like ketchup from a fast food place. You just add one packet to each gallon of gas and you're good to go for any 2 cycle air-cooled engine. We used these for 20 yrs and never had a failure due to improper mixture. Eliminates having to measure oil and having multiple cans for different mixes. I now just keep one small gallon can for 2 cycle mix. When its empty I just fill it from my 5 gallon can of regular gas and add a pack of the oil.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I switched to sythetic based on what I have read here in the past. I liked the idea of having one mix for all my stuff. It also seemed to run with less smoking exhaust. 

Weed, wacker, snow blower, leaf blower, auger,  all had different suggested mix ratio's.


----------



## catfishtom210 (Jan 8, 2003)

I've had an Eskimo for about 20 years that must have a Tecumseh engine because it calls for 24/1 also. I have a similar residue on the muffler but I don't worry about it. I keep a small tank for the auger alone and use a bartender's glass to measure 4 oz. of oil then add .75 gallons of 89 unleaded. I've been told that one should always run the 89 over 87 octane in chain saws, weed whackers, etc. I don't use stabilizer but probably should! Also, make sure you are using oil for air-cooled engines as the outboard oil is not enough for air-cooled. That's probably why Jiffy recommends snowmobile oil too. The synthetics probably exceed any regular mix in protection but I have ever used them.

BTW I recall when I first got my auger it didn't bang but the manual said the clutch would need to break in. I think your solution there is the one you mentioned about drilling more holes. And if this gal is your fiancee you would be wise to start establishing "traditional" fishing and camping trips NOW! That way you can go on these after you are married with no questions asked/less complaining!:lol:


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

catfishtom210 said:


> I've been told that one should always run the 89 over 87 octane in chain saws, weed whackers, etc. I don't use stabilizer but probably should!


I've always been told not to use 89 as almost nobody buys it. Sits in the tanks at the station a long time.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

ScavengerMan said:


> The answer to your question is an absolute no-brainer. Follow the manufacturer's instructions and don't give it a second thought....


i agree


----------



## jimbofish (Dec 15, 2002)

FordTractorMan said:


> I have noticed un-burnt black oil on top and bottom of the muffler.
> 
> Since you say it's black, I'm thinking this isn't just too much oil, but too much fuel-oil mix, ei, it's running too rich. In theory, the only time a properly tuned engine exhausts black smoke is when it's running too rich an air/fuel mixture, such as when starting on the choke. However, that should burn off once it gets up to operating temp. Possibly either your choke is not shutting off, or the fuel jet needs to be adjusted, or there's a leak or restriction in the air intake.


----------



## Dunlap (Jan 3, 2003)

I have a strikemaster auger that also calls for 24 to 1. However, Strikemaster also recommends their *smokeless 2 cycle oil*. I either use Amsoil mixed at about 80 to 1 or a regular 2 cycle mixed at 50 to 1. I don't mind the smoke as much as the oil residue all over the engine. 24 to 1 is crazy.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I've used lawn boy oil for all of my 2 cycle tools including my Jiffy auger for over 20 years, and have never had problems. One can of oil in a 2 gallon gas can, and use it in everything I own. Drain the gas from all tanks when storing for whatever season, and run the engine until it quits, and put it away knowing it will run next season.


----------

